# Char-Griller Smokin' Pro



## swinchen (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey all!

 Ordered a Char-Griller Smokin' Pro from grillsdirect.com last week Char-Griller Smokin' Pro Package - Charcoal Grills at GrillsDirect.com

It will be here tomorrow and I am just really excited.  This is my first real grill.  I am excited and a little nervous.  I need to start looking for some good recipes 


Sam


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 5, 2007)

Myself, along with a few others here have that grill, too.  Good buy.  Search some other threads for tips.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 5, 2007)

Congrats. Now ya got to post some pics of your first cook, when ya get your smoker home.


----------



## Charleysaunt (Jun 5, 2007)

Just did some outstanding baby back ribs in mine. Rubbed,smoked for 4 hours and then put in foil with BBQ sauce and baked at 250* for an hour. Great smoke ring, smoke flavor and tender. Did a whole chicken at the same time. Load it up when you do it for the most economical use of your fuel.


----------



## love2"Q" (Jun 5, 2007)

its a great rig .. i love mine ... 
make sure you take the time to season it ...


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 5, 2007)

I have one as well.  It's a great rig.

One thing, ready the manual, especially about the SFB.  Char-Griller doesn't warranty the paint job on the SFB, nor do they cover rust damage.  The first time you get a really good, hot, fire going in the SFB, you'll peel the paint on the top.  You'll need to get some High-Temp black paint from a hardware store, and sand some of the pain and all the rust away.  You'll probably have to do this at least once a year.  I've got the paint to do mine, but I'll have to get a flapper sander attachment for my grill to take care of the rust and some of the paint.


----------



## swinchen (Jun 5, 2007)

Season it?  I hope that is in the manual.    I have heard of seasoning cast iron...  oh do you mean the grill surface?


That STINKS about the SFB.  I may have reconsidered if I had known that    Why don't they give it the same nice paint job as the main grill?

Is there any way to prevent it from peeling?  So sad...

Sam.


----------



## candelbc (Jun 5, 2007)

Congrats.. I love mine!

-Brad


----------



## love2"Q" (Jun 6, 2007)

swinchen ...yes it tells you about seasoning it ..
the grates are covered with some type of oil ...
and the my whole rig has been re painted twice ...
not just the sfb .. but the sfb is worse .. small area ..
lots of prolonged heat .. its not a big deal to paint ..
but its not winning any beauty pagents ..


----------



## swinchen (Jun 6, 2007)

Well I got it today...  I also bought a can of Krylon BBQ and Stove black spray paint and 220 grit sandpaper.   I have started the assembly process but ran out of daylight.   I will finish tomorrow.

I have one question...  on the website it mentions that you can add more fule to the main grill without removing the cooking surface.   How?   It doesnt have a slide out fire box like the SFB does.  hrmmm

Sam


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 6, 2007)

I think the reason the SFB looses paint and rusts faster, is just as love2"Q" says, it's exposed to a higher heat, for longer periods of time.  The paint on the main cooking chamber just isn't as close to the heat (at the top) as on the SFB, IMHO.

I haven't read the manual since I bought mine 2 years ago.  I don't remember that part being in there.  You will have to remove at least one of the grates to add some more fuel.  However, I have yet to need to refuel my grill when i grilling, only when I'm smoking.


----------

